# Things they need to bring back!



## AppleCracker (Jun 25, 2014)

The Animal Crossing series has removed some pretty amazing things. The only one I can think of right now are those balls that would randomly spawn in your town in Population Growing. And how villagers would sometimes ask for them. Ah the memories.


----------



## Krea (Jun 25, 2014)

I agree! I miss the lily pond that was in the river, lol. And I loved the music in Population Growing. I could listen to it all day, it's so relaxing and magical. I still have the game, I'm just lacking a gamecube.


----------



## AppleCracker (Jun 26, 2014)

I have the game and a GameCube. Lucky me


----------



## broadwaythecat (Jun 26, 2014)

The Acorn Festival from Wild World. I still have the game, but seeing it in the next one (even though  for sure won't have it) would be epic.


----------



## Yui Z (Jun 26, 2014)

I'd like them to bring back the times when there wasn't any grass wear, however at the same time, I know that some people like to make natural paths. Maybe they could think of another way for the best of both worlds. 

They need to bring back some of the old events from Population: Growing!! Meow the tamagotchi-looking cat needs to be revived too.


----------



## Atsushicchi (Jun 26, 2014)

I miss constellations.

And making constellations~


----------



## Saylor (Jun 26, 2014)

I wish we could still play the NES games from the Gamecube version.


----------



## SunnyWindy (Jun 26, 2014)

Yui Z said:


> I'd like them to bring back the times when there wasn't any grass wear, however at the same time, I know that some people like to make natural paths. Maybe they could think of another way for the best of both worlds.



An option "Grass wear ON/OFF" would be awesome.


----------



## MadisonCrossing (Jun 26, 2014)

lookyhooky said:


> The Acorn Festival from Wild World. I still have the game, but seeing it in the next one (even though  for sure won't have it) would be epic.



I loved that so much!  They need it back!


----------



## RhinoK (Jun 26, 2014)

I just miss GameCube all together. Having a port with internet connection would be perfect! Maybe not... But if it had internet connection it would rival New Leaf (as the connectivity in NL is what boosts it)


----------



## Kaiaa (Jun 26, 2014)

I miss the balls and the sports event. If they brought back the sports event, I'd love to be able to participate! 

Edit: Oh yeah and the NES stuff would be amazing to have back!


----------



## oath2order (Jun 27, 2014)

Kaiaa said:


> I miss the balls and the sports event. If they brought back the sports event, I'd love to be able to participate!
> 
> Edit: Oh yeah and the NES stuff would be amazing to have back!



HOW in gods name the sports event wasn't brought back in the Wii version is beyond me, it seems like the Wii version would have been perfect for that.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Jun 27, 2014)

Morning aerobics, observatory, flea market


----------



## PaperLuigi3 (Jun 27, 2014)

They need to bring back the cheesy graphics. Yes, I said it. Those graphics stole my heart and ran away with it. Now it's artificial.


----------



## starrysky (Jun 27, 2014)

Morning aerobics. ;A; There's something that Population Growing had that all the others don't. Some kind of magic... The music was phenomenal.


----------



## Time-Machine (Jun 29, 2014)

Atsushicchi said:


> I miss constellations.
> 
> And making constellations~



Me too! It added fun to CF to be running around and then see Your Stars floating past. 

And definitely the NES games. I miss the being able to travel between towns on the same device by using memory cards on the GC. It'd be neat to be able to hop between towns on a single 3DS.


----------



## ThePayne22 (Jun 30, 2014)

I really miss when Blathers used to ramble about the things you donated to him. I mean, yeah having all of that cut out speeds things up, but now Blathers feels like a boring and worthless character. Might as well be depositing items through a machine.


----------



## strawberrywine (Jul 1, 2014)

The maps in acww where sometimes there's a giant piece of land in the middle surrounded by a river and has one bridge
they need to bring that back


----------



## Alyx (Jul 2, 2014)

I miss having more holidays/festivals, like the Cherry Blossom Festival, Acorn Festival, etc. I feel like so much is missing and there's not really that much anymore. I loved the Sports Festivals and the morning aerobics and the NES games, and I loved the random ball that would spawn, and I miss making constellations, too. I liked it when Booker and Copper were together and was surprised to see that now it just depends on which station type is chosen.


----------



## Box9Missingo (Jul 2, 2014)

Atsushicchi said:


> I miss constellations.
> 
> And making constellations~



I miss that too . It was pretty fun.


----------



## Nage (Jul 3, 2014)

constellations.
and credit cards.


----------



## Javocado (Jul 3, 2014)

I like the old Mario and Luigi statue items and the statues you got after paying your home, I wish that would all come back.
Oh and not so watered down villager personalities.
Lets throw in the Aerobics radio while we are at it.
Finally, I miss my baby Wisp. : (


----------



## Togekiss (Jul 3, 2014)

The Museum entirely. I miss being able to make constellations. The Museum shop is useless, if you ask me. Then there's Blathers, or should I say baby chick. I liked it when Blathers gave you neat information on the stuff you donated. And finally, Brewster's. The Cafe is nice and all, but I think it was better when it was in the Basement.


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jul 3, 2014)

I miss the graphics. Of course, the old graphics were kinda dated and jagged, but they were also cuter and more, I dunno, "homey" I guess? The new graphics look great for customization and clothes and stuff, but it doesn't really look like "animal crossing". 
plus the music.


----------



## Sataric (Jul 3, 2014)

I never played the older games but the Flea Market event sounds like something I would have enjoyed a lot.


----------



## Joe_alker (Jul 3, 2014)

Ah yes, the flea market. By the way, it was something where villagers visited you and bought all your furniture at 2-3 times the value Tom Nook would buy it off you for. I use it for selling fish and fossils. Snooty villagers always paid the highest prices. I managed to sell a araprima(?) for 27,000 to Amelia once. Happy days. 

I also want the Roost to return to the basement of the Museum. It always had a cosy feel to it that way. And constellations as well. Those were fun.


----------



## Saylor (Jul 3, 2014)

I forgot about Wisp, it'd be amazing to have him back!


----------



## PaperLuigi3 (Jul 3, 2014)

I miss having Advance Play. Imagine, for AC:WiiU, being able to load your 3DS with a small NES or SNES game that you can then save to the device to play whenever you want.


----------



## bouncybabs (Jul 5, 2014)

I really liked how you could ask villagers for work or play with a ball. Also the personalities and dialogues definitely. Also how blathers would ramble on about your donations. I do like the finesse and customization in ACNL, but I think it's lacking some of its original charm


----------



## Delphine (Jul 9, 2014)

I liked to get messages in bottles by the beach... It was cute and fun!


----------



## n64king (Jul 9, 2014)

Credit card, wisp, sports balls on the ground


----------



## Sue E MIA (Jul 9, 2014)

I really want back a lot of the missing villagers (so many lost anteaters and chickens). Also, assigned housing plots for villagers, nothing more irritating than having a move-in take out the cherry grove.


----------



## Rolltide4900 (Jul 10, 2014)

I miss the old holidays. The new ones just aren't much fun


----------



## GuyWithThePie (Jul 11, 2014)

Everything from Population Growing. No, just everything. In fact, the next game needs to be an HD remake for the Wii U but with character customization that's on par with New Leaf (Although the funny looking hats your characters wore in that game should be an item that you start off with rather than something only accessed by patterns), online play, laying patterns on the ground, more emphasis on flowers, DLC, make the island a combination of Population Growing's and New Leaf's where you could take your own items and have an islander but also have tours and medals, and finally have more house customization. That's all we need. Remix the original music, because that's the best music in the series. That's all they gotta do. Would make me happier than a new game, to be honest.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh, and anything that required a GBA in the original game should require a 3DS/2DS in the remake, i.e. the Island and being able to make Pro Patterns for free at Able's. And the virtual pet simulator for the Island on your GBA should come back too, but as downloadable software that you get for free when visiting the Island. Downloadable because you could save and re-visit when not connected to the Wii U. (Unlike the GBA one where you had to keep the console on otherwise you'd have to go back to the Island) Wow, this is starting to sound like a really good idea. Could someone out there pitch this as an idea to Nintendo, or even better, Animal Crossing's developers? I'm not really brave enough to do it myself.


----------



## Meira (Jul 11, 2014)

I miss the flea market and that option where you can customize your inventory by dragging a pattern to the bottom right hand corner


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 11, 2014)

The morning Aerobics lol


----------



## DaisyDynamite (Jul 11, 2014)

Yui Z said:


> I'd like them to bring back the times when there wasn't any grass wear, however at the same time, I know that some people like to make natural paths. Maybe they could think of another way for the best of both worlds.



I thought they might make it so that if you walk/run with shoes on your grass wears down, but if you have bare feet it stays intact. I thought that would be a really good idea but it's definitely not the case in New Leaf


----------



## Xavier of Dale (Jul 12, 2014)

I doubt they will, but I would love it if the playable video games from the game cube animal crossing came back.


----------



## twisty (Jul 12, 2014)

I miss the events about the townsfolk from Wild World, and Blathers's tangents. I also miss morning aerobics!


----------



## GoldenScarab (Jul 12, 2014)

Sprocket, and Islets.
Who doesn't like robo ostriches and little islands in your rivers?


----------



## Alyx (Jul 13, 2014)

One thing I miss is Blathers' blathering whenever you donated things.
My sister and I used to call him Bladders for unknown reasons.


----------



## toxapex (Jul 18, 2014)

Hm... they don't really NEED to bring this back, but I wouldn't say no to a return to acre-based map navigation.


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 18, 2014)

I miss constellations


----------



## D i a (Jul 20, 2014)

Wow, I had forgotten about the random balls spawning, and the sports festival (morning aerobics, etc.)... Thinking about them, I really miss them.. ;.;
I also kind of miss the dump. Like, it was a place I could just dump my unwanted stuff, and get free stuff I could use every so often. It was pretty useful, particularly at the beginning of the game, when you have nothing. 
But I would love it if they brought back the balls to play with, and the sports. The NES games in the house too!!
So many good times...

- - - Post Merge - - -



Alyx said:


> One thing I miss is Blathers' blathering whenever you donated things.
> My sister and I used to call him Bladders for unknown reasons.



Yeah I miss that too! I loved getting random info about the fish/bug/etc that I donated. It made me excited to go out and bring more to donate. I don't have that drive as much in New Leaf, kind of thinking this is why.

Psst, also, yay! Doctor Who!


----------



## Toot (Jul 21, 2014)

2 things... the credit card. Bells are so annoying. I've never played WW or CF, but I think that would have been of some kind of use. Also the cliffs from the GC version. Don't know why, but I loved them so much. lol


----------



## mayoregg (Jul 23, 2014)

all i really ask for is the credit card to come back. it would be so helpful


----------



## Crystiesc (Jul 25, 2014)

Credit card, yes.

Playing the nes games, making constellations (it would be a perfect third floor), flea markets, sending mail to friends from your own town...

If I could only have one thing though - credit cards. It's a pain to see a cool thing at Gracie and realize you need to hit the abd because you just paid off a mortgage.


----------



## Candypoop (Jul 25, 2014)

credit cards and constellations please

maybe an acre based map would be nice if it was optional


----------



## ThePayne22 (Jul 25, 2014)

I don't think anyone's mentioned this, but I've realized that villagers don't talk to each other as much as they did in previous games like Wild World. I kinda miss listening in on their conversations, cause I like understanding / making up the relationships between each of my villagers.


----------

